# Glasgow detailer recommendations?



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just recently picked up a new Vw Caddy. By the looks of things the valet boy has had some fun with it... there's various light marks and swirls here and there.

I picked up some Gtechniq gear to give this a bash myself, however my new place has absolute **** lighting in the garage.

Anyone recommend someone to give it a clean up in the glasgow area? 

Its a blackberry metallic - really deep purple colour.


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Guy a tripod from screw fix for better lighting,there's a company in tradeston near screw fix can't mind the name though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

loads of experienced guys about matey, have a look here for a full list (Ive seen Both Gordon @ Defined Details, and Richard @ RGK Detailings work first hand and they both produce outstanding work):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Me  :lol:


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mick said:


> loads of experienced guys about matey, have a look here for a full list (Ive seen Both Gordon @ Defined Details, and Richard @ RGK Detailings work first hand and they both produce outstanding work):
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867
> 
> :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Rob @ Incredible Detail is the Gtechniq accredited detailer in the area, so as good as the others mentioned, Rob should have more experience with the products you want to use.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. Only reason I want Gtechniq coatings on it is that they seemed to last welll and look good on my previous CTR and Evo. 

I'll phone about and speak to some of them today. :thumbs:


----------

